# To the forum administrators/ moderators!!!



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

Not being too picky, great forum, good layout.
But can you PLEASE have the correct lower case on quattro, not upper Q.
It's all in the detail








http://www.quattroforum.com UK


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (CoreyUK)*

I agree, I'll let George know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (CoreyUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoreyUK* »_Not being too picky, great forum, good layout.
But can you PLEASE have the correct lower case on quattro, not upper Q.
It's all in the detail








http://www.quattroforum.com UK 

Hi Corey. Thanks for the kind words on the forum. In regards to this, you just sent me re-checking to my Audi book collection. I'd always been under the assumption that Quattro was capitalized on the original coupe aka Ur Quattro and also was capitalized on the Sport Quattro.
I checked a couple of books and found this....
quattro - the development & competitive history by Jeremy Walton
Quattro - is capitalized
Sport Quattro is called Quattro Sport, but still capitalized
The Audi Quattro Book by Dave Pollard
quattro - not capitalized
Sport quattro - quattro is not capitalized
The Audi File by Eric Dymock
Quattro - capitalized
Sport quattro - quattro is not capitalized
A History of Progress by Audi AG
quattro - not capitalized
Sport quattro - not capitalized
As you can see, there are differing opinions. I'm inclined to think that I am wrong with the caps, as the Audi AG book doesn't have them, but I'm going to leave it up for now. I'm going to call Audi tomorrow, and if I don't get an answer, I'll be at an Audi S4 Cabriolet press event next week where I most certainly will inquire.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! ([email protected])*

I have heard that only the Ur Quattro got capitalization?
But I could be wrong?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_I have heard that only the Ur Quattro got capitalization?
But I could be wrong?

Correct...
The urq is the ONLY car that the Q should be upper case when used in the word Quattro in conjunction with describing the cars actuall name.
It is after all the Quattro.
not a 4000 quattro, or a TT quattro
I tell people I have an Audi Quattro, they ask which one...........


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (Sepp)*

I always thought that the Ur-Q and SportQ were the only *two* cars where "quattro" could be capitalized. Why? Because the Ur-Q is the Audi Quattro (model is "Quattro"). The big stink everyone makes is that "quattro" is not part of the model name, but I think Sport Quattro actually DOES have quattro as a proper name. I have never thought of the Sport Quattro as being model "Sport", designation "quattro". 
Take the instance of my 90 Coupe quattro (typ89). It's a Coupe, equipped with quattro.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (billzcat1)*

I just noticed it was capitalized also in the Coupe quattro forum, so that's been changed. Still haven't spoken to Audi.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! ([email protected])*

This is how it goes.
The Ur Quattro was marketed as:
An Audi Quattro Turbo Coupe
...and The Sport q was:
An Audi Sport quattro.
I will try to find pictures of old ads . . .


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (yumyjagermiester)*

One thing to keep in mind is that every single badge and emblem has quattro written with the lower case q, even on the original. Still, the 1984 UK sales brochure writes quattro with an upper case Q. However, the 1986 Swdish sales brochure writes it with a lower case q, and both of these must be considered as official Audi documents.
I dont know what to say, really. I guess we should say Quattro, Sport quattro, 80 quattro etc.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (PerL)*

I'll call it Sport Quattro until the day I die...because I consider it the sport incantation of the Quattro model. Since Sport precedes it and it is a proper noun, it should be capitalized. 
For instance: take the instance of the 80q, the Ur-Q, and SportQ.
"I've got an 80 quattro" drop the quattro, it still makes sense
"I've got a Quattro (Or Ur-Quattro, whatever)" - might not make sense to someone who isn't an enthusiast because quattro is so ingrained in Audi's image.
"I've got a Sport Quattro" - drop the quattro...you have an Audi Sport? Like a 90 sport or an A4 with the sport package. Both words have equal importance so both should be capitalized. 
Of course, this is just how I think, and none of this has any official backing anywhere. Just me!


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! ([email protected])*

CRIPES!
What is the big deal?








To me they are QUATTRO's, okay.















Let's not turn this into the VW MkIV forum.....


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_One thing to keep in mind is that every single badge and emblem has quattro written with the lower case q, even on the original. .

A very interesting thought.
One that ran through my mind as I was typing away.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (AhnucOnun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AhnucOnun* »_Let's not turn this into the VW MkIV forum.....









Never gonna happen


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_"I've got a Quattro"

The owners should just say "I've got _the_ Quattro". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (PerL)*

The Sport's manufacturer was actually classed as Audi Sport
So to call it a "Sport quattro" is factually incorrect, don't flame me on this one as I call it the it a "Sport quattro" also! 
The official documentation was changed around 85/86, (cannot remember for sure) when Audi setup it's tuning arm "quattro GMBH", to show the q in lower case, hence why some early official documentation shows upper case.
You cannot put upper case to the word quattro, ask any magazine editor, when was the last time you saw the lower case q in quattro start a sentance in a magazine???
Audi changed their stance on the name, when it became a specification (lifestyle???) BUT...
The q in the ur is lower case. period.
(you can still pronounce it the same though







)
Corey
http://www.quattrofoum.com UK


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (CoreyUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoreyUK* »_(you can still pronounce it the same though







)
Corey
http://www.quattrofoum.com UK


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (CoreyUK)*

Ahh this is getting too complicated. I'm just going to go back to idolizing the Sport quattro or Sport Quattro or Quattro Sport. Whatever you want to call it or spell it


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (billzcat1)*

Maybe we can think up a Sport quattro sport, with 2 turbos.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (Sepp)*

and 8 wheel drive!


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (Sepp)*

Already been done. 
Audi did actually prototype a twin turbo 5 cylinder.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (CoreyUK)*

i dont know the answer to this history arguement, but my comment is
"quattro" looks better than "Quattro" 







ok worthless comment


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (bugzy)*









Does this settle this arguments?


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

Well done that man!!! It was never an argument, the evidence speaks volumes.
Back to the top of the page, can we have lower case "q"'s PLEASE!!!


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
I tell people I have an Audi Quattro, they ask which one...........









I get the same response when I tell people I've got an Audi Coupe GT.








J.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (84cgtturbo)*

Tell you what, I'm going to have a friend at AoA ask the head of Audi Tradition. I'll base the decision on that.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Tell you what, I'm going to have a friend at AoA ask the head of Audi Tradition. I'll base the decision on that.

sounds like a good idea


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Tell you what, I'm going to have a friend at AoA ask the head of Audi Tradition. I'll base the decision on that.

Not to diss George, but with my expierances so far with AoA, they will most likely reply "huh? they built a car called _the_ quattro"
"Maybe so, but they never imported them here...."


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (Sepp)*

Yeah, but I'm trying to go through PR to Audi Tradition. I think that's a sound approach.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! ([email protected])*

If there's any sign of hope, they will know what you are talking about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (Sepp)*

hey hey, the TTs aren't quattro to begin with


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (MFZERO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They're Haldex...,not quattro. you can call a duck a swan all day long...but it will never be a swan...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (duandcc)*

I'm pretty sick and tired of hearing this "it's Haldex, therefore not quattro" stuff! It's just a name describing it got 4wd, guys! I never hear any of you say "it's got Torsen, so it's not a quattro". Stop it, already!


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I'm pretty sick and tired of hearing this "it's Haldex, therefore not quattro" stuff! It's just a name describing it got 4wd, guys! I never hear any of you say "it's got Torsen, so it's not a quattro". Stop it, already!









Hey does Haldex have capitalization


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (URQ)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (MFZERO)*

quattro is a name that designates AWD. Early quattros weren't Torsen either.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! ([email protected])*

Correct!
In '88 on the urq they switched to Torsen.
So the 88+ ur-quattro we'll have to call a ur-torsen.


----------



## MontrealUrQ (May 5, 2004)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (Sepp)*

Noob here. Been on Audifans for awhile, and AW too from time to time.
A little late on this one, but I'll throw some gasoline on the fire anyways!
















Cheers,
MontrealUrQ


----------



## MontrealUrQ (May 5, 2004)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I'm pretty sick and tired of hearing this "it's Haldex, therefore not quattro" stuff! It's just a name describing it got 4wd, guys! I never hear any of you say "it's got Torsen, so it's not a quattro". Stop it, already!









I beg to differ. The concept of Q(q?)uattro was centred around the hollow shaft in the transmission that allowed torque to be brought back to the front of the tranny, and therefore power the front wheels too. Quattro has a center diff. All 4 wheels are always powered. Haldex determines whether or not to power the rear wheels (5% minimum aside), and effectively is a front wheel drive under most conditions. Quite different.
Cheers,
MontrealUrQ


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (MontrealUrQ)*

I like this definition of "quattro" - apart from the obvious longitudinal mount differences, this certainly highlights the mechanical difference between a Haldex and quattro system (and includes all generations of quattro equally)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: To the forum administrators/ moderators!!! (billzcat1)*


----------

